# Macedonian: џин



## 123xyz

Дали може некој да ми укаже од каде потекнува зборот „џин“? Очигледно не е домашен збор затоа што почнува на буквата „џ“. Згора на тоа, површински наликува на грчкиот збор „γίγας' и сè што произлегло од него во останатите јазици, како англискиот збор „giant“ или францускиот „géant“, но не знам дали тука се работи за некаква поврзаност или само случајност. Ако не е случајност, тогаш од кај јазик точно е внесен зборот „џин“ во македонскиот? Во меѓувреме, пак, колку што гледам, во другите словенски јазици се користат неповрзани зборови, како „див“, „великан“, „obr“ и слично, но ако има некој словенски јазик што содржи збор сроден на македонскиот „џин“, би бил заинтересиран и за тоа.

Благодарам однапред


----------



## Sobakus

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jinn

This word certainly isn't exclusively Macedonian and is known in most Slavic languages. The most obvious way is through Turkish or other Turkic languages.


----------



## 123xyz

Ако „џин“ потекнува од „jinn“, како дошло до промената во значење? Очигледно има голема разлика помеѓу „giant“ и „genie/jinn“. Впрочем, во останатите јазици каде што наводно постои зборов „џин“, дали значи „giant“ или „jinn“?


----------



## Christo Tamarin

In most Slavo-Balkanic dialects (Bulgarian+Macedonian), this Turkish word is known and is usually translated into Slavic as дух (spirit) or невидим (invisible). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yordan_Hadzhikonstantinov-Dzhinot

Yordan Hadzhikonstantinov got his nickname after losing one eye. In order not to call him blind, people started calling him invisible.


----------



## Sobakus

For a possible explanation of the shift in meaning see див. Either the new word became synonymous with the old one (which had the same spirit/troll ambiguity), or it was simply transferred to the local mythology, just like _див_ was.

By the way, the nickname probably meant "one-eyed ogre" rather than "genie", at least this looks more logical to me.


----------



## Freier Fall

123xyz said:


> Дали може некој да ми укаже од каде потекнува зборот „џин“?


For the origin of the word see Skok 1971 (Petar Skok: "Etimologijski Rječnik Hrvastkoga ili Srpskoga jezika", Vol.  1,  "A-J", Jugoslavenska Akademija Znanosti i Umjetnosti, Zagreb 1971, p. 474f):

džin m (Vuk, narodne pjesme i pripovijetke) »1° duh, ni anđeo ni davao, češće zao nego dobar, 2° div, 3° vrag«. Odatle pridjev na-ov, -ovski: džinov, džinovski »(posljednji danas u značenju) divovski«. Balkanski turdžin cizam arapskog podrijetla (ar. ginn > tur. čin »génie, esprit, démon«) iz oblasti islama: bug. džin, arb. xhint -di »mauvais esprit, farfadel, lutin«, eine, ginde f »furie«. Glede nn > nd upór. dženem.
For literature Skok refers to:

Lit.: ARj 3, 537. GM 81-82. Bulat, JF 5, 149. Korsch, ASPh 9, 499. (Note: "ARJ" is Rječnik hrvatskoga ili srpskoga jezika. Ed. JAZU. Zagreb, 1880. ss.; "GM" is G. Meyer, Etymologisches Wörterbuch der albanesischen Sprache. Strassbourg, 1891; "JF" is Južnoslovenski filolog. Beograd; "ASph" is Archiv für slavische Philologie. Berlin.)
The origin therefore seems to be Arabic, transferred to the Balkans as Turcism. The meaning as džinov is mentioned, too.
By the way you can hear it in many Hindi songs (as "ghost" e.g.) and so on. It has got a "magic" distribution on this earth, up to Disney's world.


----------



## Freier Fall

One note about its etymology in Anglosaxon languages:

According to the Oxford Dictionary of English Etymology (T. F. Hoad, "The Concise Oxford Dictionary of English Etymology", Oxford UNiversity Press, 1986/1993, p.247) "jinn" with the meaning of "(one of) an order of spirits in Muslim demonology" came from XVIIth century (_dgen_) and originated in "Arab. _jinn_, coll. of _jinni _GENIE (also jinnee XIX)".

And etymonline.com shows an interesting substitution by latin originated _genius _via French translation of Arabic sources (actually no real shift of meaning as I understand it):


jinn (n.): "1680s, djen, from Arabic jinn, collective plural, "demons, spirits, angels." The proper singular is jinni. Compare genie." 
genie (n.): "1650s, "tutelary spirit," from French génie, from Latin genius (see genius); used in French translation of "Arabian Nights" to render Arabic jinni, singular of jinn, which it accidentally resembled, and attested in English with this sense from 1748."


----------



## 123xyz

Во ред, сега ми е појасно; благодарам за одговорите.


----------

